# slot car quiz test ur skill here



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

What came first in this picture, the open rivet non-mag. Chassis or the closed ( solid ) rivet non-mag. Good luck all!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry cound not fit it in above post, he 're is pic.

View attachment 230570


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

closed rivet


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*right one*

seem to remember a whole thread about the closed rivet chassis. If I get a chance tonight, I'll check the archives.


Picktown


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

pickeringtondad said:


> seem to remember a whole thread about the closed rivet chassis. If I get a chance tonight, I'll check the archives.
> 
> 
> Picktown


That would be cool to see


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think open .
already on hand from the t-jets


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*first?*



krazikev said:


> What came first in this picture, the open rivet non-mag. Chassis or the closed rivet non-mag. Good luck all!


in that picture, there is no way to tell which was assembeled first since they both have Singapore molded into chassis.

it is widely believed that original, produced in the United States of America, Aurora AFX (no need to say non-mag as AFX indicates that it doesn't have the tall motor magnets) had solid rivets.

.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> (no need to say non-mag as AFX indicates that it doesn't have the tall motor magnets)


I disagree
I have always known them as AFX magnatration (tall mags)
and the AFX at 1 time was only the non-mag car until the above mag car came out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gtMz4SUebI

I think the AFX stode for
A = Americans
F = for
X = Trump (still trying to figure out why the used X and not T??) Maybe cause those were psychedelic times??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AFX ...

and

Magna

It's not that difficult :tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*simple?*



slotking said:


> I disagree
> I have always known them as AFX magnatration (tall mags)
> and *the AFX at 1 time was only the non-mag car until the above mag car came out*
> 
> ...


so, 
would you call tuffones ... t-jet wild ones tuff ones?
would you call wild ones .... t-jet wild ones?

how about Tempest LeMans Gran Turismo Omalagato?

and why would anyone have designated an Aurora chassis as a "non-mag" before there was a magnatraction chassis? 

I think Bill simplified it.

.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought AFX stood for *A*urora *F*actory e*X*perimental?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Top Down said:


> I thought AFX stood for *A*urora *F*actory e*X*perimental?


It does, you have to take what slotking says with a big grain of salt!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok all, heres a 2nd quiz to the non- mag. What years or year did the EARLY CLOSED (solid) rivet chassis exsist ?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

krazikev said:


> Sorry cound not fit it in above post, he 're is pic.
> 
> View attachment 230570


I would think this had to be a latter production chassis or someone redid the rivets. As I thought the first ones were dated. Then there was a block put over the date till they redid the molds.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Okay, new question......Will a pancake motor run with only one magnet?


Old Blue


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

old blue said:


> Okay, new question......Will a pancake motor run with only one magnet?
> 
> 
> Old Blue


"Technically", NO....
but I'm sure that someone knows a "MacGyver" or "Bill Nye, Science Guy"
trick to actually "DO" it :thumbsup: :freak: :drunk:

Pete (The Primitive) :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Try it yourself. I pulled the front magnet out of a stock AW tjet chassis. You may need to give it a little push, but it runs around the track just like anything. I never knew in 40 years that it was possible. Be careful as it does create more heat. This is just a parlor trick and not intended for long runs.

OB


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

But, is it cheating to give it a push?


----------

